

Remember Alex Tew's "One Million People"? Why do you think it failed? - maxhacker

Anyone else remember this from a few years ago?  I'm just curious as to what you all think about the idea. Essentially, do you think people are willing to pay X amount of dollars to be part of something like Alex Tew's "One Million People" idea?  Or are ideas like that simply of no value to the customer?
======
maxhacker
Here's a link to the idea from a while back:
[http://realbusiness.co.uk/news/alex_tew_launches_one_million...](http://realbusiness.co.uk/news/alex_tew_launches_one_million_people)

------
__dumbideas
Because it was and still is a dumb idea.

~~~
maxhacker
very true very true. Seems like alot of really dumb ideas make money sometimes
though

~~~
__dumbideas
Absolutely.

Case in hand: <http://www.milliondollarhomepage.com/>

